# Probleme beim installieren java 3d linux



## Guest (19. Nov 2005)

Hi,
ich bekomme einfach nicht java 3d installiert.
In der Readme zur datei java3d-sdk-1.3.1-linux-i386.bin habe ich gelesen das man die datei in sein java verzeichnis kopieren und ausführen soll. Das habe ich gemacht. Um die installation zu testen sollte man folgendes machen 
:
After installation, you may remove the archive.

The Java 3D(TM) SDK includes several demo programs that can
verify correct installation.  Assuming your Java 2 SDK is installed
at /usr/lib/js2dk1.3.1, try the following:

        cd /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4.2/demo/java3d/HelloUniverse
        java HelloUniverse

Da kommt aber leider folgender fehler:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloUniverse

Liegt des an der Klasse oder ist java 3d noch nicht richtig installiert.

Folgende informationen:
Distribution openSuse10.0
Java 1.5.4
java installationsordner: /usr/java/jdk1.5.0_04/

Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## MPW (19. Nov 2005)

Glaube ich eher nicht - also nicht das ist dir nicht helfen kann - sondern, dass es an der Installation liegt...

Normaler Weise würde ich sagen, dass die java Datein einen Fehler hat, aber bei den Demos wird das wohl nicht sein.

Hast du den Classpath gesetzt?
Kannst du andere Java-Programme(ohne J3D) ausführen?


----------



## mr.deaht (19. Nov 2005)

ich kann andere java programme ausführen die variablen sind gesetzt. Ich habe nur bei den java3d demos probleme


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Nov 2005)

Schau mal ob in dem Verzeichnis ne HelloUniverse.class ist. Dem Fehler nach kommt er ja net mal soweit, dass er irgendwie Java3D laden wollte oderr so, er findet das Bspprogramm net.


----------



## Guest (20. Nov 2005)

ups hab den fehler gefunden. Es war eine Datei für ein applet. Wenn ich es im browser anschaue funktioniert es.

Danke für eure hilfe


----------

